# How much do you feed your dog?



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Just curious to see how much food you feed your dogs (cups and calories)?

Right now my 8 month old Golden is getting 3 cups a day (1275 calories) plus treats. He is a nice lean weight but has huge poops so I am guessing he is not utilizing all the food and is "waisting it". I might drop him to 2- 2/12 cups a day to see how it goes.

Fenway <3








Thank you!


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda - two years - 1 1/4 cups/day (3/4 C AM, 1/2 C PM). She's a solid 55-60 pounds.

Link - 7 months - 2 1/4 cups/day (1 1/4 C AM, 1 C PM). He's a dense, short pup. Probably 50ish pounds and 15" tall.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Rkaymay said:


> Zelda - two years - 1 1/4 cups/day (3/4 C AM, 1/2 C PM). She's a solid 55-60 pounds.
> 
> Link - 7 months - 2 1/4 cups/day (1 1/4 C AM, 1 C PM). He's a dense, short pup. Probably 50ish pounds and 15" tall.


May I ask what food you are feeding? I would like to check and see how many calories a day 

Thanks!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe gets a cup in the morning and a cup in the evening. On most days she gets lunch. Usually 1/2 cup or a little more. She is 1.5 and 64 pounds. She is pretty lean. She doesn't get treats hardly at all. Just a few fruits and veggies. Maybe a special treat every couple of weeks. She is on purina pro plan grain free lamb and egg. I think without looking it is around 475 calories a cup.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Correction. Chloes food is 440 calories a cup.


----------



## ~*regina*~ (Nov 6, 2015)

Cpc1972 said:


> Chloe gets a cup in the morning and a cup in the evening. On most days she gets lunch. Usually 1/2 cup or a little more. She is 1.5 and 64 pounds. She is pretty lean. She doesn't get treats hardly at all. Just a few fruits and veggies. Maybe a special treat every couple of weeks. She is on purina pro plan grain free lamb and egg. I think without looking it is around 475 calories a cup.


So she gets around 2 - 2 1/2 cups a day, so that's 880-1100 calories 

Good to know, thanks!


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yes around 2.5 cups. It probably ends up being closer to the 1200 calories a day. Sometimes that afternoon meal may be closer to 3/4 to a cup I am not sure.


----------



## smp (Apr 27, 2016)

Our girl got 2 1/2 cups every day for 10 years and stayed the exact same 62 lbs at every vet check. We'd throw in some extra treats on days with extra activity.


----------



## wdadswell (Dec 17, 2015)

I had been giving my 8 month old 3 cups at 395c per cup and just bumped him up a half cup,as he's looking a little too lean for me. He gets treats and a raw frozen marrow bone daily too. I changed him over to what my adult girl is getting. I thought his poops were way too large too and they look more normal now. Sorry it's a Canadian product call PC Nutrition First.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Kaizer's 12 months and he gets 2c a day (1c in the morning, 1c in the afternoon) and gets a bunch of fruits and vegetables throughout the day. He's 25" tall and when we last weighed him 3.5 weeks ago, he was 68.3 pounds.

When he was 8 months, he was being fed 3 cups of food (it might have been 4 cups, but I should've been feeding him 3c)


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

Mochi is 5.5 months and he gets 3 cups a day (1167kcal).. we feed him about 80% of his cup in his bowl and save 20% for training treats. He doesn't get much treats at all.. maybe a couple a day but he does get some fruits and veggies here and there... nothing too significant calorie-wise...

I think he's in a pretty good shape, he does have big poops though, but I have nothing to compare it to, so I don't really know whether they are on the bigger or smaller spectrum. He does poop about 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

~*regina*~ said:


> May I ask what food you are feeding? I would like to check and see how many calories a day
> 
> Thanks!


It was Purina Pro Plan Sport, which is 400ish calories/cup. Now it's PPP Focus (I think?) which is a little less, 357 calories/cup I think. They also get a lot of treats throughout the day.


----------

